# Sight Fishing!



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

I caught this one drifting corn in the creek by my house. I used size 12 eagle claw hook with split shot and no bobber. Caught one on fly rod Sunday with bead head nymph.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice!!! It's cool when you put a bait in front of them and they actually take it


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Sight fishing gets me pumped! sure you can watch them gulp the bait down but that initial surge makes your heart pound - way to go man


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I have been having great time last couple times out walking the bank catching such hard fighting fish. I can walk to the park and not even use any gas in my truck. In the past I would drive 30 to 60 miles to hit streams for carp when steelhead season was over. Save your gas, 8- 10 pound carp are everywhere!


----------

